# New Vivarium Wall (6.50*1.25*2.60 meters)



## Lrams (Feb 2, 2017)

It has been ages since I have been here, but recently I remembered this as by far the best forum for this hobby. As such I would like to contribute our brand new project we started when we moved house earlier in the year. The custom made wall actually consists of 3 parts:


A 1.25*1.25*2.60 meter enclosure on the left which will house dart frogs. Water height in here is 50cm
A 3.10*1.25*2.60 meter enclosure in the middle which will be housing the P.grandis. The water height here is 1.10m and Altum angels will be the main attraction there.
A 1.25*1.25*2.60 meter enclosure on the right which will house a chameleon, as such no water part is in there.

This is the current status of the project which is till going through cycling:


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

Holy heck


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Gosh.


----------



## TeddytheFinger (May 8, 2019)

Do you happen to have more upclose shots to show off each tank?


----------



## jclee (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh. My. God. You've just given me a new life goal that I may never attain. Excellent work!!!


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## ctharnettnz (Dec 25, 2021)

Who needs a TV when you have that.


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Woah. Impressive.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Lrams said:


> It has been ages since I have been here, but recently I remembered this as by far the best forum for this hobby. As such I would like to contribute our brand new project we started when we moved house earlier in the year. The custom made wall actually consists of 3 parts:
> 
> 
> A 1.25*1.25*2.60 meter enclosure on the left which will house dart frogs. Water height in here is 50cm
> ...


Has the Spanish moss been in there long? I have never been able to keep it alive in terraria. That's one heck of a wall! Very cool!


----------



## FloraLaura (Sep 24, 2021)

This is truly incredible. I hope you post pictures as it develops and the inhabitants move in.


----------



## RobRoyce (Jan 14, 2021)

What type of lighting did you use?!


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

ctharnettnz said:


> Who needs a TV when you have that.


It is a TV. I see the remote control operation on the table.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent work!


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

Beautiful work! I'm sure the innerworkings are also very impressive due to the size and its all hidden great. Amazing job.


----------



## Lrams (Feb 2, 2017)

TeddytheFinger said:


> Do you happen to have more upclose shots to show off each tank?


 Sure, I will upload some later this week


----------



## Lrams (Feb 2, 2017)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Has the Spanish moss been in there long? I have never been able to keep it alive in terraria. That's one heck of a wall! Very cool!


We have had it for 3 months now; but it has grown at least by 40% since. The trick is to water it daily, but still get it dry. In this tank it is right between the heated air inflow.


----------



## Lrams (Feb 2, 2017)

FloraLaura said:


> This is truly incredible. I hope you post pictures as it develops and the inhabitants move in.


Will try to keep up, at the same time my Insta and FB will be daily updated.


----------



## Lrams (Feb 2, 2017)

RobRoyce said:


> What type of lighting did you use?!


SkyLight Hyperspots XL.


----------



## LyleWB (Dec 24, 2021)

That’s living the dream of most hobbyists. Beautiful!


----------



## Dendrobation (Jan 2, 2022)

Lrams said:


> It has been ages since I have been here, but recently I remembered this as by far the best forum for this hobby. As such I would like to contribute our brand new project we started when we moved house earlier in the year. The custom made wall actually consists of 3 parts:
> 
> 
> A 1.25*1.25*2.60 meter enclosure on the left which will house dart frogs. Water height in here is 50cm
> ...


Sir, please, I can only become but so aroused. But in all seriousness, that's an incredible setup, just breathtaking and inspiring.


----------



## Grundler (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow! Dream set-up for sure!!!


----------



## Lrams (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I did have to intention to keep you updated....

So let's catch up with some recent social media pic I have shared. Main change has been the adding of some pond/pool lights to bring more light to the water.


----------



## ctharnettnz (Dec 25, 2021)

Lrams said:


> Well, I did have to intention to keep you updated....
> 
> So let's catch up with some recent social media pic I have shared. Main change has been the adding of some pond/pool lights to bring more light to the water.
> View attachment 304499
> ...


The big tank on the bottom looks like Dagobah. You should add an x-wing.


----------

